# Postpartum cholesterol -- is bad, normal???



## Pom (Nov 20, 2001)

Hi Everyone -

I'm 3.5 mo post partum and just had my annual physcial. My cholesterol levels are a mess! Up 70 points from this time last year (now 237). I don't get it! I worked out up to the end of my pg, took the 6 weeks off, and have been working out 4-5 days a week since with lots of cardio. I gained 40 lbs, but have lost about 30 of them so far.

I'm really upset, as now I feel fat AND unhealthy.

Does anyone know if post partum cholesterol tends to be so bad? My thyroid was also down a little, but the doctor said that's normal for post-partum.

No more cheese for me, I guess.









TIA,
Pom


----------



## matts_mamamama (Mar 19, 2004)

Good question - I have no answer, but I hope someone does, as I'm in the same boat!


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

Yes! Cholesterol is suposed to be high for nursing moms. Babies need it for brain development.


----------



## Mami (Mar 19, 2004)

Wendy, do you have a source for that info? Thanks


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

http://parenting.ivillage.com/newbor...,,3wx3,00.html


----------



## ElektroChik (Jan 10, 2005)

Great information. Thanks.


----------



## sadkitty (Jun 24, 2004)

Mine is 222. I had it checked last month for the first time ever (7 mos. pp). Now, I've been vegan for 12 years and vegetarian for 16, so i have no idea how it got so high.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

I don't know but when I went in for my 6 wk check up after having had a homebirth, my OB said it would be a waste of $ to check at that point.

Oh, funny, she did check my thyroid and it was borderline, too. She said not to worry about it.


----------



## Threefold (Nov 27, 2001)

My NP will not test mine until I have been done nursing for 6 months.
She says PP and BF cholesterol screens are not accurate.


----------



## Pom (Nov 20, 2001)

Hooray!!!! I already feel so much better. Thanks for the link. Of course, I'm now thinking my GP is a moron. Sigh.









Sad kitty: Some people DO have high choloesterol regardless of diet (even healthy vegan ones). Not saying you do, but much of it is heredity.

Does anyone know if it's just the LDL (Healthy) that's supposed to go up or if it's also the HDL?


----------



## SusannahM (Sep 15, 2005)

My ob/gyn said definitely don't have it tested while you are nursing. She said she knew it would be high. She said she knew this academically, but still had to have hers tested while bfing to get life insurance after she had her first child and she said it was sky-high. So, she said DEFINITELY don't have it checked during that period, because then if you do have to do something like get life insurance, then you have to say it's tested high within a certain period, etc. She said it's better just to not have that on your medical record, since it's supposed to be high anyway during that time period. I totally agree with her on this.


----------



## Mami (Mar 19, 2004)

Thanks for the link! I've been nursing for 26 months and just had mine tested and it was low (good), does anyone know if the effects wear off the longer you nurse?


----------

